# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvalmethode die bij je lichaam past?

## Merpay

Ik heb al veel gehoord over de afvalmethode van Alex Kunst (Afvallen en Vet Verbranden). Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee?

----------

